# Out For 9 10 Or More



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Heading out in the morning for a week or so of fall camping with a purpose. So if you are around the Packwood area







.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Good for you David & Cheryl! Have a fantastic time








Travel safe!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip Guys!








It looks like you are going to have great weather for that new Hi-Def TV in the Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time and be safe out there
Don't forget to take some pics

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT trip....don't forget the 24hr picture posting rule.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Wish we were going with you! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I thought I would post in case any of you might wonder listening to the news. ( I saw it made it to the national news this morning.)

We were evacuated around 5am yesterday morning from our camp. In the camp next to us a young mans truck slid into the river and he did not survive.

The area we were in Packwood/Randle is having record flooding, along with many other areas in the state.

We will probably be heading back up later in the week to finish of the season.

Hope everyone else in Washington is safe.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for your update. Those that know where you were would have wondered about you. Real sad for the family who did perish tho.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

That's horrible about the other campers.
I assume you are safe and sound at home now, or are you still out?
This is just a mess the last few days, especially today when all the rivers have or are cresting at record levels. 
Be safe out there!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> That's horrible about the other campers.
> I assume you are safe and sound at home now, or are you still out?
> This is just a mess the last few days, especially today when all the rivers have or are cresting at record levels.
> Be safe out there!


We tried to move to a RV park close to packwood but they were going to be evacuated later in the day. We ended up heading home to let things settle down. Probably better that way because all of the roads in and out are now closed with no estimate on when they will open.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> That's horrible about the other campers.
> I assume you are safe and sound at home now, or are you still out?
> This is just a mess the last few days, especially today when all the rivers have or are cresting at record levels.
> Be safe out there!


We tried to move to a RV park close to packwood but they were going to be evacuated later in the day. We ended up heading home to let things settle down. Probably better that way because all of the roads in and out are now closed with no estimate on when they will open.
[/quote]

Sorry to hear about the problems. Oregon is also seeing some massive amounts of rain. Think we're going to get all of our normal Sept-April rain in the next couple of days....


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> We were evacuated around 5am yesterday morning from our camp. In the camp next to us a young mans truck slid into the river and he did not survive.


I think this was on the news, just saw it this morning. A 19 year old certified EMT, training to be a firefighter.
They said his group was in the process of evacuating the campground. The bank gave way and he was swept away in his truck. Very sad. I assume this story was about the guy next to you.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes that is the young man. I found out last week that a friend and his son knew him.

We finished off the season early this year because of too much snow. I will post some pictures on our site later in the week.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

David and Cheryl,

What a sad way to end the season.








Still, we are glad to hear you guys are safe and sound. Thanks for the update.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

